# Anne of Green Gables - Plum Pudding



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 31, 2004)

I was watching my favorite chick flick Anne of Green Gables. Well they make plum pudding in it. It looks really darn good. Anyone have an idea as to how to make it though? Does it have a LOT of cream or milk? Im a bit lactose intollerant.


----------



## MJ (May 31, 2004)

And why are there no plums in plum pudding?
I don't think there is any cream or milk required for this.
I saw A few recipes that call for BRANDY!!
Here is one (link) I got from FTV:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_14739,00.html


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 31, 2004)

Thanks MJ!!!!    As usual there seems to be a road bump or 2. It asks for "1 cup chopped suet". What in the h@ll is THAT??!!


----------



## MJ (May 31, 2004)

I wondered the same thing Sushi! What is suet?? Almost sounds dirty.


----------



## thier1754 (May 31, 2004)

Suet is fat: The hard fatty tissues around the kidneys of cattle and sheep, used in cooking and for making tallow.

Yuck.  You can get suet cakes for bird feeders...The birds especially like it in winter because it keeps them warm -- maybe because it gives them a bit of a fat layer?  Bird stores sell it stuck with pine nuts, etc.

It's also in Scottish "haggis", which is definitely an acquired taste, I'm sure:
A Scottish dish consisting of a mixture of the minced heart, lungs, and liver of a sheep or calf mixed with suet, onions, oatmeal, and seasonings and boiled in the stomach of the slaughtered animal.

For cooking, I'm not sure you could get it here.  Ask your butcher if he has some or could get you some.  Or you could substitute with another solid fat, maybe??

Found the answer: http://www.ochef.com/657.htm


----------

